# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zwanger? Dit mag je wel en niet eten voor een gezonde zwangerschap en een gezonde bab

## FRANCOIS580

Zwanger? Dit mag je wel en niet eten voor een gezonde zwangerschap en een gezonde baby!


*Eten voor twee tijdens je zwangerschap hoeft niet, gezond eten des te meer. De juiste voeding zorgt immers voor het goede verloop van je zwangerschap en nog belangrijk, voor een gezonde baby! Maar wat mag je dan wel en wat niet eten om je zwangerschap volgens wens te laten verlopen?
*

De kwaliteit is van je voeding is tijdens je zwangerschap veel belangrijker dan de kwantiteit. Eten voor twee is zeker niet nodig!
Een gezonde eet- en levensstijl is belangrijk om onze gezondheid en conditie op peil te houden. Dat is zeker het geval als je zwanger bent. Een gezond, evenwichtig en gevarieerd eetpatroon ziet er anders uit als je zwanger bent. Zwangere vrouwen hebben dan immers nood aan extra gezonde voedingsstoffen zoals vitaminen, mineralen en antioxidanten. Tijdens je negen maanden durende zwangerschap moet zowel de toekomstige moeder als haar ongeboren baby voldoende gezonde voedingsstoffen naar binnen krijgen. Gezond eten is dan zeker belangrijk, voor twee eten doe je best niet. Wie reeds voor zijn zwangerschap gezond, evenwichtig en gevarieerd eet verkleint het risico op onmisbare voedingstekorten tijdens de zwangerschap.


Zéker tijdens de zwangerschap is de kwaliteit van je voeding zoveel belangrijker dan de kwantiteit. Een gezond eet- en leefpatroon zorgt voor het goede verloop van je zwangerschap, en verkleint de kans op allerlei verwikkelingen. Een aangepaste voeding zorgt tegelijk voor een goed herstel na de bevalling.

*Groei en ontwikkeling baby*

Een gezonde voeding is niet alleen belangrijk voor een vlotte zwangerschap, maar zeker ook voor de optimale groei en ontwikkeling van de ongeboren baby. Datgene wat je tijdens je zwangerschap wél en niet eet is in belangrijke mate ook bepalend voor de gezondheid van je baby, niet alleen bij zijn geboorde maar zeker ook tijdens zijn eerste levensweken.
Een ongezond eet- en leefpatroon zorgt voor meer vroeg geboortes, en een te kleine natuurlijke weerstand waardoor premature babys een groter risico lopen op allerlei infecties.


Een ongezond eet- en leefpatroon remt de groei van je ongeboren baby en vergroot het risico op vroeggeboorte
Dit moet je zeker eten en drinken tijdens je zwangerschap.../...

*Lees verder*

----------

